# KYB "New SR Special" for B14



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Dear all,

I am thinkingto purchase a set of used "New SR special" (blue KYB) for my 98 B14 (GA15DE). I know there is much better choice than that, but I may get them very cheap with good condition. I am just wondering what kind of springs or coilovers I should used with it? 

Please give me some comment on other choices too....(I know AGX is very good, but my pocket would only afford a 2nd hand set.)

Thanks!!!


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

no one tried or using "SR Special", then I think it is not on the "good shocks list" then.


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

I don't think anybody has heard of them. Since you are in Hong Kong we don't get alot of parts you get over here in the US.


stone said:


> no one tried or using "SR Special", then I think it is not on the "good shocks list" then.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

the "SR special" is a set of non-adjustable shock which harder than the stock one. It is in light blue colour. I just cannot think of a set of springs or coilovers which match it. I am also looking for a good set of pre-owned Nismo, but it is not easy to find.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Possibly the closest thing 'we' have to the ones you are talking about, are the GR-2's. Basically, we only got to my knowledge, 2 main lines from KYB. 

The AGX and the GR-2, the AGX being the higher performer with the adjustability features, and the GR-2, which is pretty much an OEM replacement with a tad more 'oomph'.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

We do not have SR Specials in the US yet. They are a relatively new product over on the other side of the big pond though, so I wouldn't be surprised if they show up over here in a year or two.

KYB SR Specials (according to what I'm getting from these Japanese brochures/web sites) is a damper setup for people who want a more stable ride and more confidence in their car's cornering capabilities, but don't want to feel every bump in the road. They were designed to be used either with factory springs or with springs of a slightly higher rate than stock. In other words, something like Eibach Pro-Kits would be ok (in terms of rate), but you wouldn't want to put the Hyperco Gen II's on there. Either way though, the SR Specials are the same dimensions as the stock dampers, so they will not solve the travel issues we B14 owners have to deal with.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

ReVerm said:


> We do not have SR Specials in the US yet. They are a relatively new product over on the other side of the big pond though, so I wouldn't be surprised if they show up over here in a year or two.
> 
> KYB SR Specials (according to what I'm getting from these Japanese brochures/web sites) is a damper setup for people who want a more stable ride and more confidence in their car's cornering capabilities, but don't want to feel every bump in the road. They were designed to be used either with factory springs or with springs of a slightly higher rate than stock. In other words, something like Eibach Pro-Kits would be ok (in terms of rate), but you wouldn't want to put the Hyperco Gen II's on there. Either way though, the SR Specials are the same dimensions as the stock dampers, so they will not solve the travel issues we B14 owners have to deal with.


thank you very much for your info. actually, my friend had it installed on B14. It was 3cm front 4cm rear lowered. But problem is that we cannot find a good springs / coilovers to fit the setting of it. If I get this set form him, I might keep it with stock springs then.


----------

